# Condo for rent on north padre



## kingranch

Nice lil place at anchor resort
1br 1.5 bath

It's like a 2br tho bc it has a living and dining w fold out couches. Private large deck on water overlooking the slips and fish clean station.. very close to boat ramp and marker 37
225$ night 2 night min and 100$ cleaning fee.
500$ for 2cool special deal 2 nights.

Boat slip available
817-437-8000 Mike

Fishing is good right now at night


----------



## kingranch

pics


----------



## kingranch

https://twistedoaksrealty.com/availability-1#197367af-e397-4eeb-bd60-c70e459dfcae


----------

